# Acupuncture...Belfast?



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Apologies if this has been answered before but was looking for some recommendations for acupuncture in Belfast (or beyond...am willing to travel and live in Craigavon area if any around there!)?  Googling brought up a few results but recommendations are always good!

Also - how long before IVF is it recommended to start acupuncture?

Many thanks!


----------



## Hopeful37 (Jan 16, 2012)

Snergy in Belfast is great (Cregagh Road) - Sharon Campbell specialises in acupuncture for women going through fertility treatment - does evening sessions as well...recommend going monthly to her before start treatment, and then weekly basis during 4-6 weeks of actual treatment, up to including ET day


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Fantastic...thanks Hopeful!


----------



## Cather1ne (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been going to Sal Hanvey at Synergy for reflexology and she is fantastic. Synergy is a great place. I totally recommend it. 

Cx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

heya 

totally agree  sharon campbell in synergy is absolutley fantastic im currently a patient of hers as im down regging and i attend weekly,i swear she is the reason i got pg before so thumbs up for her and best wishes...incase your wondering a session is £38 for the hour and its total chill out time  


best of luck hun x


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

THanks ladies   !


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.theclinicatvicryn.co.uk/

the clinic in Lisburn - they're lovely, its not too dear and he has a clinic on a saturday morning which i found very handy.

/links


----------

